# Dog attacking hoover !!



## billyhutchy (Apr 4, 2010)

my bully is bullying the hoover everytime its on she goes mental and this has only just started, shes 8 month old what could have caused her to do this ???


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

i dont know what causes it bonnie does it would love if someone had some advice as would like to get her out of it lol


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

My pup used to hate the hoover and would attack it- this happened everytime. I decided to let her see it while it was on and off without me interfering so that she could see that it wasn't a threat. The next time I was using it I made her sit and she was calm and let me hoover without attacking it. Another strategy would be to distract your dog with a rawhide bone or something similar. 

Hope this helps


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sammy used to be like that with my bike and the hose.

What I did to stop it was put him on a lead and get someone to ride my bike. I would just keep correcting him. Eventually they will get bored of it. You need to saturate them with it, BUT give a correction when they begin to get excited.

All it is is excitement, but it can turn into obsessive behaviour. Repitition of the stimulus, corrections and patience and you can change the behaviour.

Good luck x


----------



## *nikki* (May 3, 2010)

My bitch does this too - she goes absolutley mental as soon as you turn it on, so I have to make sure they are shut in the spare room with the door shut.

x


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

You don't need to flood her with something that winds her up and then 'correct' her for acting as you set her up to :frown: Hardly seems fair to me 

With anything that gets a dog crazy whether it be scary or exciting start with the easiest - the situation least likely to get the reponse is where to start.
In the interim manage to prevent the behaviour getting worse - give her a chew outside or a stuffed Kong in another room etc.

Teach her that the presence of the hoover is a good thing not a crazy time! 

Start with the hoover off. Click and treat or just mark (with a YES!) and treat anytime she approaches the inactive hoover.

While working on this one, start the next exercise. Sit with your dog in a room farthest from the set up. Have an assistant have the hoover in a distant room (separated by closed doors). Have them turn the hoover on for a few seconds and then off again. Repeat over and over each session. Each time the hoover goes on mark and toss a treat - it doesn't matter what the dog is doing. Practice this set up several times - soon your dog will look for his treat when he hears the hoover on in the distance - wohoo! Now you can move closer and/or open the door of the room the hoover is in - basically make the hoover more obvious.

Once started on these two exercises you can move on to no.3! Teach her that when the hoover is moving (not on right now) it means to go lie on her bed/crate/mat. Have an assistant roll the hoover back and forth (not turned on, don't even plug it in just in case  ). Have the dog's bed in the room and sit beside it. When your dog sees the moving hoover, call her and toss a VERY high value treat onto her bed for her to eat. If she remains there while the hoover is moving, keep feeding her. Repeat several times per session.

Once to a point where the dog is more comfortable with the noise of the hoover from a distance and going to bed when the hoover moves its time to put it all together. Hoover on, dog to bed.

It takes a while and several sessions but is well worth it. One client's SCWT (who had previously killed yes killed two hoovers) got this exercise down in just over a week - she earned her dinner everyday for those 8/9 days for hoover desensitisation. Hope that helps, best of luck


----------

